# Help me choose a hardtail MTB please ?



## Talidan (Sep 2, 2014)

Budget £500

As title says really had my heart set on a Vitus Nucleus 275 VR but I cannot seem to source one in the UK, so next option is the Voodoo Bazingo ?

Any helmet recommendations are welcome too

Thanks 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## uggski (Jun 29, 2016)

Talidan said:


> Budget £500
> 
> As title says really had my heart set on a Vitus Nucleus 275 VR but I cannot seem to source one in the UK, so next option is the Voodoo Bazingo ?
> 
> ...


http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...r-hardtail-bike-ex-display-2017/rp-prod163088

I think Vitus is a Chanreaction only make. So you will have to wait till they come into stock.


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

try ebay, loads of ppl buy them and they never get used.

or try cycle to work scheme which save u the tax


----------

